# Bachlauf-Problem!



## Karli (17. Juni 2006)

Ich habe einen 15m langen Bachlauf der in einem 50m³ Teich endet! Keine Bepflanzung! Es sollen ca.100 Forellen eingesetzt weden.
Frage:
Wass für eine Pumpe, Filter, Teichklärer, und Schlauch bräuchte ich bei einem Gefälle von 3%?

Kann mir jemand helfen, da es sehr dringend ist!


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*

Hallo Karli,

*herzlich willkommen bei uns im Forum.*

1. Gegenfrage:

Willst du deine *100*  Forellen in den Bachlauf oder in den Teich setzen?


----------



## Berndt (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*

Hallo, Karli,

ist deine Frage ernst gemeint oder willst du die Kompetenz der Antwortenden testen?
Forellen haben ohne ständige Frischwasserzufuhr bei deinem System absolut keine Überlebenschancen!
Imm Sinne der 100(!) Forellen hoffe ich, dass du diese Idee nicht verwirklichst......

Beste Grüße! Berndt


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*

Hi Karli,

wie Berndt schon schrieb haben die Forellen ohne dauernden Frischwasserdurchlauf keine Überlebenschance. Nur weil ein künstlicher Bachlauf am Teich hängt heißt das nicht das das Wasser auch Bachwasserqualitäten bekommt (kalt und sauerstoffreich - das Gegenteil ist der Fall). Dein Bach soll aus dem Teich gespeist werden. Der Teich heizt sich im Sommer auf mehr als 20 Grad auf (bei einer Teichtiefe von weniger als 2m wird es auch am Grund nicht deutlich kühler). Das Wasser läuft durch den Bachlauf (Naturbäche werden von kaltem Quell-/Grundwasser gespeist und haben sehr viel mehr Wasservolumen als Du es mit einer Teichpumpe schaffen kannst), Aufgrund des geringen Wasservolumens, geringer Bachtiefe (der Bodengrund im Kunstbach wirkt wie ein Heizkissen da er wegen der nur paar cm Wasserstand die volle Sonnenergie erhält und die Wärme auch noch schön über Nacht ans Wasser abgegeben wird) und Fließgeschwindigkeit wird das Wasser im Bachlauf noch wärmer, und wärmer, und wärmer, .... bis die Forellen gekocht (erstickt) an der Teichoberfläche schwimmen
Mit Forellenhaltung im Gartenteich siehts also Schlecht aus. Da sind nur Stillwasserfische (Karpfen, Schleien, ect.) geeignet die hohe Temperaturen und niedrige Sauerstoffwerte vertragen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Karli (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*



			
				Karli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen 15m langen Bachlauf der in einem 50m³ Teich endet! Keine Bepflanzung! Es sollen ca.80 Forellen eingesetzt weden.
> Frage:
> Wass für eine Pumpe, Filter, Teichklärer, und Schlauch bräuchte ich bei einem Gefälle von 3%?
> Ich will eine Pompe die 30000 liter in der Stunde befortert.
> ...


:?


----------



## Harald (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*

Karli möchte offensichtlich keine Ratschläge, die von seiner Frage abweichen....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Bachlauf-Problem!*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Karli die Forellen in den Bachlauf setzen will. Wenn es Bachforellen sind haben die keinen Platz darin, da Bachforellen äußerst territorial sind (eine Bachforelle die ihr Revier in einem tiefen Gumpen bezogen hat vertreibt alle anderen Konkurenten im Bereich von etwa 5-10m auf und abwärts (1 Forelle bewohnt einen Bachbereich von 10-20m wenn ein geeigneter Unterstand [min. 30-40cm tiefe Bereiche mit Deckung nach oben- Spalten, überhängende Ufer, Gehölze, Rohre, ect.] vorhanden ist). Bei Regenbogenforellen siehts etwas anders aus. Die meiden im allgemeinen starke Strömung und stehen lieber in ruhigen Bachabschnitten, werden also schnell im Teich sitzen (sind übrigens keine "Forellen" sondern eine Art der Pazifiklachse die sich dem Leben im Süßwasser und Küstenbereichen angepasst hat analog der Bachforelle [Salmo trutta f. fario] welche nur eine kleinbleibende Süßwasserform der Meerforelle [Salmo trutta f. trutta] bzw. Seeforelle [Salmo trutta f. lacustris] ist - ist sozusagen im Kindergarten sitzengeblieben ). Die stehen auch mal dichter zusammen da sie keine Deckung brauchen. Bei guter Futtergrundlage können alle 2-3m Bachlauf  eine Regenbogen beherbergen.

MfG Frank


----------

